# Toronto Mural



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey yall.

Im starting to feel out of place here. I haven't been posting or commenting lately. Im in a transition between painting and murals. Any who heres a vid of www.torontomuralists.ca

doing the last ipad that was released


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing work my friend. How long does a mural that size take to lay out and complete? Do you stay busy doing these types of jobs? Congrats on a sweet looking job!


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

how did you learn to do that work? art school? do you have a template and then just fill it in with color?


----------



## baygamer101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

Ontario, Canada
__________________________________________
http://www.searchenginetool.info/search/headsets/8/
http://www.searchenginetool.info/search/wireless+headset/3/


----------



## House Of Colour Inc. (Jul 2, 2011)

Now thats an artist!


----------

